# Buying sodium nitrate



## mikeinkaty (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm having a brain fart. I saw a product just the other day that said it was Sodium Nitrate and now I can't remember where! Might have been at Home Depot?


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 17, 2012)

mikeinkaty said:


> I'm having a brain fart. I saw a product just the other day that said it was Sodium Nitrate and now I can't remember where! Might have been at Home Depot?



Duh! It's 16-0-0 fertilizer!

http://www.ncagr.gov/cyber/kidswrld/plant/label.htm


----------



## etack (Dec 17, 2012)

Its also sold as nitrate of soda. 

Bonide nitrate of soda is sold at Ace hardware.

Eric


----------



## Geo (Dec 17, 2012)

try "Hi-Yield" brand "nitrate of soda"


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 26, 2013)

Geo how is the grandkids (maybe some more pics) 8) 

Question: what do you have to do to the 
" "Hi-Yield" brand "nitrate of soda""
In order to follow (i think) sams video on
Ceramic chips where he adds sodium nitrate

I believe i read you dissolve it in water and wait
For the nitre to leach out 
If this is true how much h2o,how long, i mean
Am i waiting for complete evaporation or ?
And heat would speed the process or am i
Off track

Ok 2nd question same ones above if i can get
Potassium nitrate 
i believe when i was in lows
And saw a none bondi stumpout 
I did the taste test :shock: what? Tell me how else to tell
If smb. Anyway just a tad on the pinky 
It was definitely potassium nitrate.

Thanks to any and all coments or hints and
Links Steyr223 rob


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 26, 2013)

I use my nitrate dry when substituting it for nitric in AR. Potassium nitrate works just as well. 

Here's some old posts on the subject of nitrates verses nitric acid:

How Much to Use: Nitric Acid vs. Nitrates

Steve


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks steve
I read the link ,my head is still spinning
So how do i fugure out how much Cooper is in
My rectangular chip and what about the other base
Metals pb,ag,sn,ni,co,ko,....
My chips are mostly kovar being quite magnetic
.i guess i dont need to know just cover with murattic
and add a teaspoo of potassium nitrate decreasing
Amount with each addition until no more reaction 
While heating a Little less than a boil .
Is this correct

By the way lows has spectracide stump remover
I checked the msds,but couldn't tell if 100 % 
Due to my phones format, so i checked the
Specific gravity and they matched .
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 27, 2013)

Knowing how much base metal, or other metals, are present comes with a few simple controlled experiments where you weigh everything that goes in and comes out. Careful lab notes go a long way to determining how much acid to use the next time around. Also, as Hoke suggests, doing small scale 'acquaintance' experiments will give you a great idea of what sort of pitfalls to expect as well as which reagents work best on a particular type of scrap. 

Your refining and recovery reagents are a 'toolbox' of sorts. Like any toolbox, there are different tools for each purpose. Some of these tools can work in several situations, but typically there is an optimal tool for a particular job. Just because you can drive a nail with the handle of a screwdriver doesn't mean it's a better tool than the hammer for driving nails. 

Steve


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice thanks steve


----------

